# Bald Mountian Rabbits



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

Working up that way and have dogs In Truck. Are there any rabbits to be found? Running not hunting and I don't kill many In the same spot. I'm in it for the running and like to have rabbits. A simple yes would work but if anyone has more helpful info for this rec area that would be awesome. pM me


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big City said:


> Working up that way and have dogs In Truck. Are there any rabbits to be found? Running not hunting and I don't kill many In the same spot. I'm in it for the running and like to have rabbits. A simple yes would work but if anyone has more helpful info for this rec area that would be awesome. pM me


 Ive hunted there for rabbits a few times, and yes there's some around but I never had much success. Also I didn't have a dog, I just kicked sticks.


----------

